# TransMIDIfier 2.0.1 is now available!



## bwherry (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi all,

TransMIDIfier version 2.0 is now available. If you've never heard of it, TransMIDIfier is a standalone application on Windows and Mac OS X that does useful MIDI routing and transformation. It enables you to do things like create your own keyswitched instruments across all sample libraries and sample players, remap controllers, create arbitrary instrument combinations, etc. There's an intro video that explains what it does and walks through some examples here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Etp8VP_KVBM
(note: video was made using version 1.5.6, but the main concepts are the same)

Version 2.0 has many new features and bug fixes, from color labeling and "humanization" features to aftertouch transforms and new icon designs. The full, detailed list is below. Without further ado...

Downloads: http://www.bewaryprods.com/software/pro ... sMIDIfier/

[strike]Note: there is currently no Mac OS X Lion (10.7) or Snow Leopard (10.6.8) version of TransMIDIfier 2.0. I'm hoping no one needs it, but if you do, please let me know and I'll build it as soon as I can. The Mountain Lion version might work on Lion, but it definitely will not work on Snow Leopard.[/strike] There's a Snow Leopard & Lion version as well now.


New Features:
 Output activation method is now done on the input side.
 Outputs can be activated by controllers in addition to note on messages (keyswitches) and program changes.
 Outputs can be activated via value "ranges" instead of specific values.
 Patch delay can now be randomized up to a certain number of milliseconds. Click on the little "clock" icon to the left of the delay time entry box to toggle between constant and random delay time. When in random mode, the MIDI messages will be delayed randomly from 0 to the specified time in milliseconds. This feature can lend a great deal of "humanization" to quantized parts.
 Inputs and patches can now have their MIDI input/output set to "(none)", to effectively make the input/patch inactive.
 Previously a specific MIDI channel was required in all MIDI port/channel selectors. Now "Any" MIDI channel can be selected in inputs and patches.
 Ability to "merge" outputs. Patches from one input can be added to another according to output activation method or naming.
 Color coding! Inputs, outputs and patches can all have a "color label" specified via the right-click context menu. The chosen color appears along the left edge of the object's panel. The color values and their descriptive names can be customized in the preferences dialog. (Quick tip: the left edge of the input, output and patch panels have a special right-click context menu that's only for the color label)
 The lowest note on 88-key MIDI keyboard (MIDI note number 21) activates the input that receives it. This is very handy to be able to see the available outputs without having to look around for the input being fed by the record armed MIDI track. In the future this "special event that activates an input" will be customizable.
 Many new keyboard shortcuts and much more extensive support for modifier keys. Two examples: Shift+<mouse operation> usually means "for all" and Alt+<mouse operation> usually means "from here on."
 More extensive support for copying, duplicating and adding inputs/outputs/patches (via right-click context menu).
 More extensive "What's This?" support for UI elements. (press Ctrl+F1 or go to Help -> What's This? and then click on something to find out about it)
 New "Note" transforms: Velocity Variation, Ignore All Notes
 New "Control" transform: Ignore All Controllers
 New "Aftertouch" transforms: Channel Aftertouch To CC, Ignore Channel Aftertouch
 "Copy Output Descriptions" option in input right-click context menu places a textual description of that input's outputs (names, activation values/ranges) into the system clipboard. This can be used to easily notate the available outputs in a DAW track note area.
 Transpose transform now has an "octaves" entry.
 Multiple transform editors can now be open at once, and the locations of the editors are preserved. Close all transform editors at once by shift+clicking on one of the close buttons.
 New "Check For Updates..." menu item checks server to see if a TransMIDIfier update is available (Internet connection required).
 New progress dialog shows progress of file open and save operations.

Bug Fixes:
 Fixed intermittent crash when opening setup files while MIDI is being processed.
 Fixed crash when attempting to reorder patches on Mac OS X.
 Fixed intermittent crash when renaming outputs or patches on Mac OS X.
 Lots of other little bug fixes.

This version should properly open your existing .ms files, but it's a good idea to first save the ones you care about to a new "_v2.0_test" or something and open that one in the new version, just for safety. You may also notice that version 2.0 isn't yet listed on the bewaryprods.com web site. That will be updated in the next few days. I wanted you, as a (likely) current user to have it before the masses. 

As always, let me know if you have any problems or feature requests. I'll get around to making a new video demonstrating the new stuff in 2.0 one of these days...

Thanks!

Brian


----------



## NIGHTNEO (Oct 8, 2013)

Wonderful work, Brian! It is so easier to use.


----------



## bwherry (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks, NIGHTNEO. Good to hear.


----------



## Ginharbringer (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: TransMIDIfier 2.0 is now available!*

This is excellent work! I was wondering, is it now possible to route input from two sources to one output section? Like if I have a keyboard and a separate breath controller, can they be combined together in the input section?


----------



## bwherry (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: TransMIDIfier 2.0 is now available!*



Ginharbringer @ Tue Oct 08 said:


> This is excellent work! I was wondering, is it now possible to route input from two sources to one output section? Like if I have a keyboard and a separate breath controller, can they be combined together in the input section?



You can use a virtual MIDI port (IAC Driver Bus on Mac, or loopMIDI, etc. port on Windows) as a sort of MIDI "buss." Create an input for the keyboard and output to that buss. Create another input for the breath controller and output to the same buss. Finally, create a third input that reads from the buss, and outputs to wherever.

Ginharbringer, what's your setup/what are you trying to achieve? Typically the DAW is used as the first MIDI input device, with a MIDI track in the DAW set to record on "All MIDI Inputs" which would include both your keyboard and breath controller (and other controllers, if you have them). TransMIDIfier _usually_ sits between the DAW and virtual instruments - but not always.

Hope this helps,

Brian


----------



## Ginharbringer (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: TransMIDIfier 2.0 is now available!*

What I wasn't really clear on is how the DAW could be a MIDI input. How I envision the use of this program is by sending MIDI data first to transMIDIfier, which transforms the data, then out to the DAW. So it is: Keyboard (and other inputs) -> TransMIDIfier -> DAW . Then the transformed MIDI data can be recorded directly into the DAW. Is this not how it's intended to be used?


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: TransMIDIfier 2.0 is now available!*

This is a great contribution.
Thanks So Much.


----------



## bwherry (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: TransMIDIfier 2.0 is now available!*



Ginharbringer @ Tue Oct 08 said:


> What I wasn't really clear on is how the DAW could be a MIDI input. How I envision the use of this program is by sending MIDI data first to transMIDIfier, which transforms the data, then out to the DAW. So it is: Keyboard (and other inputs) -> TransMIDIfier -> DAW . Then the transformed MIDI data can be recorded directly into the DAW. Is this not how it's intended to be used?



You can use it however you want! You can use it both in front of the DAW _and_ after! I guess you're mainly looking to transform the breath controller data? Just curious. 

Brian


----------



## jgarciaserra (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: TransMIDIfier 2.0 is now available!*

What a wonferful worK(ld)
Thanks!
o=<


----------



## Ginharbringer (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: TransMIDIfier 2.0 is now available!*



bwherry @ Wed Oct 09 said:


> You can use it however you want! You can use it both in front of the DAW _and_ after! I guess you're mainly looking to transform the breath controller data? Just curious.



Thanks for your help! The program really is excellent.

And if your curious, I'm still looking for a way to combine the keyboard and breath controller data on a PC (seems loopMIDI cannot do it) since I want to modify them both. I think if I do what you said I can figure it out (I use Reaper as a DAW). Can't wait to start playing around with this!


----------



## dcd111 (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: TransMIDIfier 2.0 is now available!*

I have a question. The video and manual both show something a little different from what I am seeing on the screen as far as the Output layout. I do not see the dropdown "output activation method selector" to switch to Program Changes, I only seem to have a dropdown that selects the specific keyswitch. Was this changed after the manual and tutorial video were created?

Thanks. Seems like an amazing tool so far.


----------



## bwherry (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: TransMIDIfier 2.0 is now available!*



dcd111 @ Wed Oct 09 said:


> I have a question. The video and manual both show something a little different from what I am seeing on the screen as far as the Output layout. I do not see the dropdown "output activation method selector" to switch to Program Changes, I only seem to have a dropdown that selects the specific keyswitch. Was this changed after the manual and tutorial video were created?
> 
> Thanks. Seems like an amazing tool so far.



Yes, that was a change in version 2.0. The output activation method is now selected on the _input _(left) side. There are two additional improvements in the area of output activation: you can activate outputs by the controller of your choice (in addition to program changes and keyswitches) and you can activate outputs via a "range" of values instead of a specific value.

Hope this helps,

Brian


----------



## dcd111 (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: TransMIDIfier 2.0 is now available!*



bwherry @ Wed 09 Oct said:


> dcd111 @ Wed Oct 09 said:
> 
> 
> > ... I do not see the dropdown "output activation method selector" to switch to Program Changes, I only seem to have a dropdown that selects the specific keyswitch. Was this changed after the manual and tutorial video were created?
> ...



Ah, I see it now. It should have been obvious since those controls have the same open/closed bracket symbol. This definitely adds another layer of flexibility, very nice!


----------



## bwherry (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: TransMIDIfier 2.0 is now available!*



dcd111 @ Wed Oct 09 said:


> (snip)
> Ah, I see it now. It should have been obvious since those controls have the same open/closed bracket symbol. This definitely adds another layer of flexibility, very nice!



Yeah, the only thing it doesn't allow for is some outputs in one input to be activated via keyswitch and others (within the same input) to be activated via program change. I doubt anyone actually needs to do that, so that's why the activation method was moved to the input side - same activation method for all the outputs.

Brian


----------



## stargazer (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: TransMIDIfier 2.0 is now available!*

Still on Lion here :(


----------



## Sid Francis (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: TransMIDIfier 2.0 is now available!*

Brian: It is a fantastic product with a lot of uses. Thank you for your work. Unfortunately I could not yet make it work in Cubase 7 but I have to admit that most of the time I am just too tired to understand anything after work. Results of hard corporal work, you know? :oops: :? But i will shurely give it another try.

However any new video with new ways to use it and some examples would be highly appreciated. I like your first video very much, though I would prefer if you chose a slightly slower tempo 8) Just my two cents.


----------



## bwherry (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: TransMIDIfier 2.0 is now available!*

Sid Francis, more demo videos are definitely on the way. I'll be changing my rig around soon and it will be much easier to do screencast videos...

stargazer, did you try the 2.0 release? It *should* work on Lion. Give it a shot and let us know, eh? Thanks.

Brian


----------



## stargazer (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: TransMIDIfier 2.0 is now available!*

Brian,
It crashes instantly while launching.
I'm on OS X 10.7.5


----------



## bwherry (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: TransMIDIfier 2.0 is now available!*



stargazer @ Sat Oct 12 said:


> Brian,
> It crashes instantly while launching.
> I'm on OS X 10.7.5



Ugh, so you'll need the Snow Leopard one then. Apologies. I should be able to get that built by early next week (out of town this weekend).

Brian


----------



## stargazer (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: TransMIDIfier 2.0 is now available!*



bwherry @ Sat Oct 12 said:


> stargazer @ Sat Oct 12 said:
> 
> 
> > Brian,
> ...



You mean Lion?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## bwherry (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: TransMIDIfier 2.0 is now available!*



stargazer @ Sat Oct 12 said:


> bwherry @ Sat Oct 12 said:
> 
> 
> > stargazer @ Sat Oct 12 said:
> ...



The Snow Leopard version will work on Lion. At least it should. Maybe try the old one on your system in the meantime? I don't actually have a Lion system so the Snow Leopard version better work! (supporting all the specific OS X point releases is a PITA)

Brian


----------



## stargazer (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: TransMIDIfier 2.0 is now available!*



bwherry said:


> The Snow Leopard version will work on Lion. At least it should. Maybe try the old one on your system in the meantime? I don't actually have a Lion system so the Snow Leopard version better work! (supporting all the specific OS X point releases is a PITA)
> Brian



Will try that, thanks.


----------



## wtreeCT (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: TransMIDIfier 2.0 is now available!*

Yes yes, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE build a Snow Leopard version. This program is amazing - I couldn't live without it now - but if I can help it, I'm never migrating above 10.6.8.

Thank You!

Chris


----------



## bwherry (Oct 14, 2013)

*TransMIDIfier 2.0 is now available! Snow Leopard too!*

Hi guys,

The Mac OS X Snow Leopard & Lion version is up now: http://www.bewaryprods.com/software/pro ... sMIDIfier/

>>> Direct Download Link <<<

Have at it!

Brian


----------



## wtreeCT (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: TransMIDIfier 2.0 is now available!*

Yes!!! Yay! Wahoo! Thanks for doing this. Can't wait to fire it up and give it a go.

-CT-


----------



## stargazer (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: TransMIDIfier 2.0 is now available!*

Thanks!
:D


----------



## pabloborghi (Oct 22, 2013)

Brian congrats, this app is awesome! Is possible to use inside cubase? (Without vepro)

Thanks 
Pablo


----------



## bwherry (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: TransMIDIfier 2.0 is now available!*

Thanks guys!

Pablo, you can definitely use TransMIDIfier with Cubase only (without VEPro). Take a look at this tutorial: 

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... 55#3648555

That was with an older version of the app but the main concepts are the same. Instead of routing the MIDI back from TransMIDIfier to VEPro instances, you'd just route them to whatever virtual instruments you're hosting in Cubase. You also don't need to use the "VST Instruments" rack in Cubase to make use of TransMIDIfier. You can also use instrument tracks. To do that, just set the MIDI input of each instrument track to the appropriate port/channel coming back from TransMIDIfier. Lots of options. 

Hope this helps,

Brian


----------



## bwherry (Oct 24, 2013)

Quick update: TransMIDIfier 2.0.1 is now available. There was a bug in the Note Filter transform that prevented it from saving & loading correctly. All better in 2.0.1.

Get it here: http://www.bewaryprods.com/software/pro ... sMIDIfier/

Brian


----------



## The Darris (Dec 21, 2013)

Awesome app Bwherry, I am just now stumbling onto it. Quick question though. I am a windows based Cubase 7 user without VEPro5, can this app still work for me in the since of creating the single midi track 'all-in-one' articulation setup or would the Cubase Expression Map be more or less what I would be utilizing the app for at this point?


----------



## bwherry (Dec 22, 2013)

The Darris @ Sat Dec 21 said:


> Awesome app Bwherry, I am just now stumbling onto it. Quick question though. I am a windows based Cubase 7 user without VEPro5, can this app still work for me in the since of creating the single midi track 'all-in-one' articulation setup or would the Cubase Expression Map be more or less what I would be utilizing the app for at this point?



TransMIDIfier can still work for you, without VEPro, in all the ways in can with VEPro. Some configurations take more setup work than others, though. Share a bit about your setup (slave machines or no, where you host your instruments, etc.) and I'm sure we can get you sorted.

Brian


----------



## The Darris (Dec 22, 2013)

Sweet. I am simple. Cubase 7 with Kontakt 5 all in one computer system. No slaves. I also have the loopMIDI app you suggested on your site but haven't had a chance to play around with all of it in Cubase yet. The help is much appreciated, thanks Brian!!


----------



## bwherry (Dec 30, 2013)

The Darris,

Take a look here: http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... 55#3648555

Although this talks about using VEPro, the concept is exactly the same as if you were just using Kontakt in the sequencer. Only difference is instead of having VEPro instances in the VST Instruments rack, you've got Kontakt instances. All the rest is the same (using MIDI "passthrough" tracks, etc.).

Hope this helps,

Brian


----------



## The Darris (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks, I will give it a shot and play around with it this week.


----------

